# 2 Canadian and 1 British soldiers die in Afghanistan helicopter crash



## RackMaster (Jul 8, 2009)

RIP Brothers!

As for any questions about the aircraft or aircrew...  It will be quite some time before we get any firm answers from the flight safety investigation, so until then; please keep your personal speculation to yourself.  



> *2 Canadian soldiers die in Afghanistan helicopter crash*
> 
> *3rd soldier from NATO coalition also died*
> 
> ...


----------



## AWP (Jul 8, 2009)

Blue Skies.


----------



## tova (Jul 8, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 8, 2009)

RIP Warriors


----------



## 7point62 (Jul 9, 2009)

RIP, salute


----------



## 08steeda (Jul 9, 2009)

RIP Brothers!


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jul 9, 2009)

Rest well, Gentlemen


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 9, 2009)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 9, 2009)

RIP Warriors


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 10, 2009)

Rest in Peace, prayers for their families and friends.


----------



## car (Jul 10, 2009)

RIP Warriors


----------



## MsKitty (Jul 10, 2009)

RIP...


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 10, 2009)

RIP Soldiers

Prayers out to your families and borthers in arms

LL


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 10, 2009)

Rest In Peace,  my condolences to family and friends.


----------

